# Hill/Small mountain build series



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

hey everyone,
here are some pictures of my latest divider mountain.

1...I started with spraying some "great stuff" foam and letting it dry.............










2...then covered the foam with plaster cloth and let dry..................










3...then painted with acrylic paint and sprinkled ground cover and let it dry....










******note: let first coat of paint dry, then paint where you want the ground cover to stay and sprinkle************

4...then vacuumed and put trees and bushes on










please ask if you have any questions...its really easy


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks great swig! I hope to have my layout look as good as yours once I get started.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Swig,

Great Stuff all around!

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Swiggy,
I'm gonna steal your "great stuff" mountain plan. Looks fast and easy, but I have one question.......any particular reason you used acrylic paint rather than latex?
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Swiggy,
One more question.......what product did you use to make your water?
Bob


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

"real water".....woodland scenics. i found it works really well, but i had to use a bunch and it is expensive.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Swiggy,
Thanks......but you still didn't say why you used acrylic paint instead of latex.
Bob


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

sorry raleets, dry's quicker, is permanent, easier to use, doesn't stink. there are a ton of colors to choose from. i get mine at wal-mart in the hobby section. i used three bottles of nutmeg brown for the desert, i think i spent $4.50 on paint for that section.

IF YOU NEED A BIGGER MOUNTAIN.......use foam strips low temp glued to the shape of the mountain- then cover with spray foam, then plaster cloth.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Swiggy,
OK.....thanks for your input!
I've had pretty good luck with Glidden latex flat paint from HD. It's virtually odor free, dries in about three hours, it's cheap, and easy to work with.
They will custom mix a QUART for less than $9. Any color you want. I took in some gray plastic and they matched it perfectly.
I've brushed it on rather thick, then sprinkled ground cover on top, let it dry, and it looks great.
I've not used the Great Stuff for mountain building before but I plan to use your method real soon.
Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

nice bob! I use the acrylic because it drys in about 20 minutes per coat....two usually does the trick.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

When I first opened this up only the first pic loaded for a while, I was gonna ask what is the pile of white stuff supposed to be. Now that the other pics have loaded I have to say good job. Looks great.

Massey


----------

